# john deere f725



## gjcrutch

just bought a nice 1998 jd f725. not great with a computer, but trying. I'd like to consider buying a snow blower, but don't know the model number or where to look. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

I take it as it is a tractor??????? look down in the engine bay area. ALOHA to the forms.. I also failed typing school. so don't feel bad.


----------



## gjcrutch

it is a front mount mower with a drive shaft or pto


----------



## db9938

You may have to deal with your JD dealer for attachments, OEM or otherwise. That is a very specific machine.


----------



## dbert

appears to be very nimble.


----------

